# New Mexico Meetup?



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi all!

I'm in Santa Fe, but move around quite a lot.

We got a lot of wide open spaces to shoot in.

Anyone wanna get together?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I lived in Carlsbad 1972-1977. Yes wide open spaces for shooting. Now in Central Coast California.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I think that getting a group together is very difficult, especially out west where the population is less dense than back east. Living in Virginia I have at least six to ten forum members within a couple hundred miles of my home. If I count North Carolina it's probably more like 20 members. I'm not talking about people who shoot slingshots. I'm only talking about forum members. Wide open spaces are not nearly as important as warm bodies. If you have the parking space for the cars you can have a slingshot tournament in your back yard where I live.

I think JR has a good idea by giving away slingshots to generate interest. Even three or four shooters could bring excitement to a gathering and a gathering every week or month would generate more interest and more new shooters.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks VAShooter. The last guy I gave a slingshot to mentioned how much fun it would be to assign points to various targets for a friendly competition match. Giving away slingshots is what inspired me to start making slingshots.....and I must say that it was Bill Hays who inspired me on both accounts.

Tara has posted some really fancy forks she made....maybe come up with a simple design that is easy to make to get people interested.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

If she want to give me any of the frames she made I promise I will be interested. She is a damn good builder. I'm afraid I can't travel to New Mexico to pick it up though and that won't help her to find people to shoot with anyway.


----------

